# ALC888 on AMD64

## luismanson

Hi people, i have a new motherboard (Asrock am2nf6g-vsta) with 7.1 audio, provided by a Realtek ALC888, i cant make it work with anything, it should work with snd-hda-intel, im trying to compile the closed source oss now, http://www.opensound.com, but its harder than the whole gentoo :S 

Weird problem, i see a "module" that may work but under the device list there is no soundcard wich alowme to load this driver.... and i cant do modprobe manually.

any ideas?

* i miss my "old" asus, i will give you a tip, asus "crash free bios 2" is not so crash free  :Sad: 

----------

## bol

Try to recompile your kernel with alsa disabled, and set this option in /etc/make.conf

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

And:

emerge alsa-driver
```

----------

## luismanson

Hi, i already tried 2.6.17 kernel, 6..18 also latest alsa sources, latest ebuild, closed source oss, and now i will try the latest devel alsa-modules

 :Confused: 

----------

## luismanson

no one with this chip?   :Confused: 

----------

## luismanson

this driver works ftp://210.51.181.211/pc/audio/realtek-linux-audiopack-4.05b.tar.bz2

----------

## Elfir3

Solved for my by downgrading to alsa-driver 1.0.12, 1.0.13 doesn't seem to work on my config

I tried your driver on my ASRock (AliveNF4G-DVI) / AMD 64 with a Realtek ALC888 Chipset , but it doesn't work.

The only thing which looks better, is that I have more mixers in alsamixers ... but that's all...

When starting alsasound init script, it stops at 

```
* Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...
```

and it told me it's not launched when I stop it.

Even if I couldn't launch it, I've got modules mounted. As I don't really know how alsa-driver is working, I don't know if it's good or not. I'm just sure that it's not activated in kernel.

```

snd_pcm_oss            40507  1 

snd_mixer_oss          15232  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3460  0 

snd_seq_oss            31040  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6848  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49152  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7060  4 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          15388  3 

snd_hda_codec         199872  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                72136  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              19592  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51112  30 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Every program using sound I launch freezes completely, giving me sth like this un dmesg :

```

 <1>Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000000 RIP: 

<ffffffff8858e4c6>{:snd_hda_intel:azx_pcm_open+32}

PGD 2a67d067 PUD 3ab35067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [2] SMP 

CPU 0 

Modules linked in: snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc nvidia

Pid: 2566, comm: mplayer Tainted: P      2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #6

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8858e4c6>] <ffffffff8858e4c6>{:snd_hda_intel:azx_pcm_open+32}

RSP: 0018:ffff8100268dbd48  EFLAGS: 00210296

RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: ffff8100268dbde0

RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 000000000000000b RDI: ffff81003bde1200

RBP: ffff8100268dbde0 R08: 00000000000f4240 R09: 0000000000000011

R10: 0000000000000009 R11: ffffffffffffffff R12: ffff810035b31000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffff81003bde1200 R15: 0000000000000000

FS:  00002b3f4654b640(0000) GS:ffffffff806ce000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000002827c000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Process mplayer (pid: 2566, threadinfo ffff8100268da000, task ffff810031d774d0)

Stack: 000000000000000b 0000000000000000 ffff8100268dbde0 ffff8100315d4bc0 

       0000000000000000 ffff8100315d4bc0 ffff81003a914220 ffffffff8854bc63 

       ffff81003bde1400 ffffffff804ca4af 

Call Trace: <ffffffff8854bc63>{:snd_pcm:snd_pcm_open_substream+70}

       <ffffffff804ca4af>{mutex_lock+13} <ffffffff8854bd79>{:snd_pcm:snd_pcm_open+212}

       <ffffffff8022367e>{default_wake_function+0} <ffffffff88534047>{:snd:snd_lookup_minor_data+71}

       <ffffffff88534398>{:snd:snd_open+257} <ffffffff8026fd7a>{chrdev_open+351}

       <ffffffff8026fc1b>{chrdev_open+0} <ffffffff80266755>{__dentry_open+217}

       <ffffffff80266906>{do_filp_open+42} <ffffffff8027832d>{do_ioctl+33}

       <ffffffff802665ed>{get_unused_fd+102} <ffffffff80266957>{do_sys_open+68}

       <ffffffff8020960a>{system_call+126}

Code: 49 8b 1f 49 8b 6c c7 10 48 8d 43 40 48 89 c7 48 89 04 24 e8 

RIP <ffffffff8858e4c6>{:snd_hda_intel:azx_pcm_open+32} RSP <ffff8100268dbd48>

CR2: 0000000000000000

```

Now that I try to get back to stable or testing alsa-driver version, I still get the same freezes/errors.

So what shall I do to get this working ? Are freezings because of the new driver, and update to portage drivers via emerge not erasing those from realtek audiopak ? 

Thanks

----------

## luismanson

i had the same error using kernel 2.6.18, so im sticked with .17  :Smile: 

----------

